# Graceful Linux Shutdown...



## Monstrous Mi

I am running Linux Debian for a firewall.

What is a good command for shutdown (and shutdown with reboot as well)? I use the three finger salute now and I presume that is not the best way.


----------



## pvc9

Never used that distro but I guess the *halt* and the *reboot* commands must work! Did you try those 2 commands?


----------



## Monstrous Mi

Yes, they do but I am really looking for the arguements that are associated with the shutdown command.


----------



## lynch

To halt:
su to root and type:
shutdown -h now
to reboot:
shutdown -r now
When you turn it back on after doing ctrl-alt-del,did it run fsck?
To force Linux to do a filesystem check (fsck) type:
shutdown -rF now
If you want to shutdown in,say,10 minutes:
shutdown -h +10
pvc9's reply is correct; in most cases :
halt=shutdown -h now
powerdown=shutdown -h now
reboot=shutdown -r now
HTH
lynch


----------



## pvc9

Very useful commands lynch.
Thx


----------



## lynch

Hey,havent seen you in the UNIX/Linux forum lately 
lynch


----------



## Monstrous Mi

Thanks guys.

Would UNIX extensions for <shutdown> work in LINUX?


----------



## pvc9

Sorry but I dont understand the extensions exactly... 

Do you mean the file extensions??? Or is it the commands?

As Linux is derived from Unix and is its GUI version I'd expect it to behave the same as Unix!

Lets wait for lynch's suggestion too

lynch,
Oh, well, am busy at other forums... lol Just kidding! Will do my best here too, in the times ahead. Thx for asking


----------



## lynch

Some remain alike,eg. the .tar and .tgz extensions.From what little I know of pure UNIX the extensions for a lot of things are the same.But there are quite a few proprietary versions of UNIX out there and with the exception of the open source BSDs(Open,Free and Net),which are very much like linux the extensions can be very different.
lynch


----------



## Monstrous Mi

Sorry, I meant command line options. 

For example: >shutdown i6

I believe i6 brings it back up to a certain state. I use this on Unix boxes at work.


----------



## lynch

Oh,okay.LOL.sorry for misunderstanding
Well again,that depends on what flavor of UNIX your using and the shell.Linux and the BSDs have pretty much the same commands and options ,but it depends more on what shell you work with.
Bash is the default shell for almost every Linux flavor I've had a look at.
The i6 thing looks somthing like init6 which is yet another way to reboot.
When you start using the commercial UNIX versions I think things like that really start to differ.
lynch


----------

